# Hounds on the la sal



## Jaden1489 (9 mo ago)

Is their a open pursuit on the la sal or is it just restricted? And what are the dates?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

https://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2022_bear.pdf



Pursuit permits There are two diferent types of bear pursuit permits in Utah: Restricted pursuit permit This limited-entry permit authorizes you to pursue, but not kill, black bears during the restricted pursuit season listed on your permit on only one of the following units: • Book Clifs • La Sal • San Juan The permit is also valid for all pursuit seasons on all other units, except the other restricted pursuit units during their restricted seasons. For a list of restricted pursuit units and season dates, see the hunt table on page 42. For more information on using this permit, see page 33. Reminder: There are spring restricted pursuit seasons for nonresidents on the Book Clifs, La Sal and San Juan units. *The spring pursuit seasons on those units are not restricted for resident pursuers.* How to obtain one: Apply for a restricted pursuit permit in the black bear drawing. The drawing is also the only way for nonresident pursuers to obtain restricted pursuit permits for the spring restricted pursuit seasons described above. (Important: Residents who want to pursue bears on those three units during their Participate in surveys Utah Admin. Rule R657-33-24 If the Division contacts you about your bear hunting or pursuit experience, please participate in the survey, regardless of your success. Your participation helps the Division evaluate population trends, assess harvest success and collect other valuable information. spring seasons can do so by purchasing pursuit permits at wildlife.utah.gov, from a license agent or at any Division ofce.) If you apply for a restricted pursuit permit but don’t draw one, you will receive a restricted pursuit permit bonus point. For details, see page 12. Please keep in mind that you must complete the online bear orientation course before applying for a restricted pursuit permit. Pursuit permit This permit authorizes you to pursue, but not kill, black bears on any unit that is not designated as restricted during all three pursuit seasons. (For all pursuit season dates, see page 6.) Reminder: Nonresidents with pursuit permits may not use them on any restricted pursuit units unless they are accompanying someone who possesses a valid restricted pursuit permit or hunting permit for that unit and season. Residents may use a pursuit permit on restricted pursuit units during the spring pursuit season. For a complete list of units where you can use a bear pursuit permit, visit wildlife.utah.gov/huntplanner. How to obtain one: Purchase a pursuit permit at wildlife.utah.gov, from a license agent or at any Division of


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

The spring bear hunt is also open right now


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

I kept hounds for many years to hunt cats. No bears were in the area.


----------

